# Recovery and inability to socialize



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

If I could socialize then I would recover. In all of the bullshit that I experience with DP, if i could just effectively communicate and socialize, then I feel like I could work my way out of DP. But my problem is that I am not able to formulate a sentence in my head before I say it. My thoughts are very short lived and fragmented, and when I do speak out loud, I can only hope that what I am saying makes sense. I don't feel in control of what comes out of my mouth, and I feel like I often scramble around words and misuse grammar.

I feel like the majority of recovery stories comes through the outlet of being able to socialize.

When you aren't able to communicate effectively, nor adapt and learn how to, because of DP causing a blank mind, then what steps do I take towards recovery?

Thanks for responses and advice.


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Anonymity,

I've experienced what you are talking about and sometimes trying to talk with people, especially those who you don't know you very well, can just make matters worse. If I could go back and change things, I would have been more careful about who I tried to reach out to when I was at my worst. It's a state of mind that can make other people feel uncomfortable, because they pick up on it a lot of the time (usually unconsciously). When that happens that can be very stressful for the person with DP. Right now, I would stick with the people who you feel more comfortable with as you continue to recover.

have you looked into the medication route? I've read that many suffers deal with low dopamine levels- similar to adhd. Since what you are describing involves a lack of focus, I wonder if something that helps to increase your dopamine levels would help? I've just started this route for myself and it's been helpful so far.

Other things, outside of pharmaceutical drugs, that can help are diet and exercise. The main goal should be to lower your adrenaline levels and raise your dopamine levels, and there are plenty of alternatives.

I hope this helps


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

I was actually able to make a 50% sudden recovery after a brief conversation. I think it enabled my brain to forget about DP, reconnect with my emotions, thoughts, and self. Unfortunately I started thinking about how it was possible for me to have thoughts and emotions and then I ended up regressing back to square one. I think the key may be reconnecting with your emotions and forgetting about DP. But it's not very easy at all.


----------

